# March Haul and pressies!!!



## wannabelyn (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi girls

It's my first haul post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm really happy because i got heaps of presents from the boyfriend who was away on holiday.

Starting with the most important thing - MAKEUP!!!

i was desperately looking for the Dior Iridescent Leather quint and Copper diamond which are sold out everywhere! I just recently started to use Dior so i missed out on the collection. anyway he managed to find them at the counters in Malaysia and the retail price was cheaper than it is in the US. I also managed to locate the twilight quint last month that i'm very excited about.






 As for myself, i bought Red Devil from BBR. it's my first lipglass (i have plush & chrome but now lipglass)! i'm not a 'lip' person but i had to buy it, it just looked so nice on!
to be honest i picked up perfect topping and refined MSF not because they were so great but i just didn't want to miss out. also got hot planet from grand duos. my list for the grand duos blush went from 4 to 3 to 2 to only 1. it was between hot planet and intenso but i figured since intenso looks kinda similar to exhibit A from NARS so i went with hot planet. 






some other misc stuff i got - the latest mascara from majolica majorca neo frame plus. their mascaras are great. i can't wait to try it but i have the older version i need to finish first. finally broke my UDPP cherry. i'm on the fence at the moment, it doesn't dry as quickly as i'd like it to. i aslo got given a few BOND new york series vials - it's going to be interesting.

I'll include pictures of other pressies i got. 





Chocolates to nibble on while i'm at work. he got me these hershey's that explicitly says 60cals on the packaging. it's like a selling point but because it explicitly says it they are the ones i barely touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weird huh? i rather live in denial and not know sometimes.






He got me cute tees from marc jacobs as they were on sale. i'm not sure they are age appropriate but uhmm let's be 'forever young' i guess.






last but not least mags and also dvds! 

*phew* that was long and i've spent my makeup budget for the month. i have around 17 more days before i can get new stuff. it's going to be torturous.

thanks for stopping by!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great Haul!!! Enjoy your Goodies!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 27, 2009)

ohh noooooo you got a pregnant lady craving candy!!! Its 4am here... i must satisfy my chocolate cravin before i hit the sack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You bought a lot of great products!! Enojy!


----------



## fintia (Mar 27, 2009)

Super!! love how you arranged everything ;-)


----------



## mizzbeba (Mar 27, 2009)

cute shirts.  age appropriate smaaage-appropriate.  enjoy them and be FUN.


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2009)

Amazing haulage!!
Enjoy your goodies


----------



## n_c (Mar 27, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 27, 2009)

Great haul. Love your Shar Pei avatar


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 27, 2009)

Superb haul, enjoy.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 27, 2009)

What an awesome haul! I'm so jealous lol DORAEMON!!


----------



## thezander (Mar 28, 2009)

Pretty! You got some awesome stuff there. And I love the MJ shirts! Maybe they'd look a little "older" with a nice dark blazer/jacket...


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2009)

yummie!!! <333


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 28, 2009)

You've got some great stuff! Enjoy!


----------

